# upgrade FreeBSD



## rainman82 (Feb 4, 2009)

I read that in order to upgrade FreeBSD you have to run these commands. Can I use -rPP instead so it only uses packages like with portupgrade???

1.freebsd-update upgrade -r 7.1-RELEASE
2.freebsd-update install
3.reboot
4.freebsd-update install
5.reboot


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 4, 2009)

The freebsd-update program updates the operating system and kernel in binary form and merges some configuration files. If you like, it will give you source files corresponding to the binary system as well. In /etc/freebsd-update.conf there are some options to control what is downloaded. The process is almost exactly the same as portsnap.


----------

